# Thoughts on this so called death related to E-Cigs



## Gizmo (11/10/13)

http://www.thejournal.co.uk/news/north-east-news/wardley-mans-death-linked-using-4438085


----------



## ET (11/10/13)




----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

ai yinne


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

"This oil grew cells so what damage might that have done? "

it grew cells? So if a leave my 10ml for a few months it will eventually become 20 ml? Sheesh, why do I bother importing when I can just set up an e-liquid farm in my backyard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/10/13)

Another example of a poor article and irresponsible journalism. eLiquid contains no oils!!! This guy smoked tobacco for decades and damaged his lungs long before making the change to ecigs...


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

unless he was actually smoking potpourri oils


----------

